# Does the EIT/FE Expire in Illinois?



## arklugow (Aug 31, 2010)

A co-worker of mine passed the EIT 6 years ago in Illinois? Does it expire? How soon after passing the EIT do you have to pass the PE in Illinois?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2010)

your EIT/FE is good forever in IL and there are no recurring costs. You can take the PE after you get 4 yrs experience. whether you take both tests on the same weekend or wait 20yr in between they should be good to go


----------



## arklugow (Aug 31, 2010)

Great! I'll let him know. Thanks a lot!


----------

